# Superbill Template



## mksmith713 (Mar 23, 2009)

Does anyone have a Superbill Template they would like to share?
I'm working on one for fracture management for our casting department.
Basically looking for fracture codes, cast and splint applications with Q codes for supplies.
I would also like to customize it with other procedures the ortho techs do, like wound debridements, xenografts, wound vac changes, strut changes, ex fix modofications,ex fix removals, etc.

Thanks


----------

